# 552 Maillimit von extern erreicht.



## hahni (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Kunde hat mit exakt einem Postfach ein Problem. Gemeldet wird folgender Fehler:

---
 [FONT=&quot]552 Maillimit von extern erreicht.
[/FONT]---

Die Mail-Adresse lautet "extern@".  Woran könnte dies liegen und wie kann man das beheben? Ich setze übrigens postfix ein.

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Burge (29. Juli 2009)

sein quota voll?


----------



## hahni (29. Juli 2009)

Habe das soeben noch einmal geprüft. Dies scheidet in jedem Fall aus!


----------



## Burge (29. Juli 2009)

mhm wäre das letzte was mir einfällt wenn auch wahrscheinlich auch nicht wirklich zutreffend -> das, das hardlimit der datein im verzeichniss erreicht wurde?!

weiß nicht was ext3 da für ein limit hat wenn überhaupt und was für ein system du einsetzt.

Steht denn was in den Logs?


----------



## hahni (29. Juli 2009)

EXT3 und der Speicherplatz ist es scheinbar auch nicht. Nur 11% sind belegt. Doch in die Logs könnte ich in der Tat einmal sehen. Melde mich dann gleich noch mal...


----------



## Till (29. Juli 2009)

Das quota des Users oder der Website ist voll, Du musst es auf einen höheren Wert setzen.


----------



## hahni (29. Juli 2009)

Kann leider nicht sein, denn:

44 MB von 1000 MB belegt. Und das betreffende Mail-Konto ist beim Speicherbedarf auf "-1" gesetzt; hat also unbegrenzten Speicher zur Verfügung (bis hin zu den 1000 MB Gesamtspeicherplatz).


----------



## Till (29. Juli 2009)

Check das bitte nochmal mit:

repquota -avug


----------



## hahni (29. Juli 2009)

webX      --   91836 1024000 1025024           1063     0     0

Also demnach nicht einmal 100 MB benutzt, obwohl 1000MB zur Verfügung stünden...


----------

